# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  حل مشكلة هاتف e1055t واقف على افتتاحية

## lsanlmakhfi

السلام عليكم حل مشكلة تهييج او قوف على واجهة samsung 
تحميل فلاشة عربية لمن يبحث عنها   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
ثم ترتيب فلاشة كما في الصورة والطريقة مجربة وناجحة

----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## gsm-ali

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------

